# Toro s 620 paddle question



## mndemohead (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an old Toro S 620 that has served me well, and decided it was time to tune it up and get it ready for the upcoming season. I replaced the paddles and scraper bar and have come up with a problem. The new paddles hit the scraper bar when it rotates. Is this normal? It starts and runs and still spins the auger but it makes a lot of noise every time a paddle hits the scraper. Am I supposed to remove some material from them or will they wear down quickly or did I get the wrong part? Thanks for any help.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning mndemonhead. Welcome to our group. I've been working on a 620 myself. I'm sure you didn't get the wrong parts, those straight paddles and scrapper bars were used on a lot of Toro snow throwers back in the day. I'm guessing that there is a curve to the scrapper bar. At least there always seems to have been in everyone I've ever bought. As you know, it's plastic and the part of the snow thrower it gets attached to is plastic too, except for the outer two mounting holes, so there can be a fair amount of flex. Those older two paddle models were pretty noisy, compared to the auger type. As long as you put the new parts on the same way the old ones were, I would guess everything will sort of settle in as it gets used, and it shouldn't be as noisy.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Toro Paddles*

When my Dad was still alive, he had a small Toro blower (this was one about 25+ yrs old). We changed the paddle material once and IIRC, there was some adjustment there where you could move them in or out from the centerline of the axel. You might want to check if yours has that too, or maybe elongate the holes in the rubber a little if that works. Only other thing I can think of would be to either remove a little material from the paddles (vs let it wear off) or maybe put a spacer under chassis and between it and the scraper bar for a while to give more room for now.

Just some thoughts. I don't think it will be a problem unless it's hitting real hard.


----------

